# Record water temp?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Saw a report on the news that the surf temp along the DE coast was 52 last weekend, and all time record I believe for that date!

Also, 50 degrees all the way up to ACNJ, so maybe the bite will continue for all of January till it dips below 45


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Average Jan and Feb water temps should be in the upper 30's according to this link:
http://www.nodc.noaa.gov/dsdt/cwtg/catl.html


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Isn't it grand my friend !


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

So..... Ummm........ One more trip?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> So..... Ummm........ One more trip?


:fishing: :fishing: :fishing: 
   

twist my arm why don't you


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

fishbait said:


> So..... Ummm........ One more trip?


The first one's free, my friend. Then you're hooked.  

:fishing: on


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey, if it never dips below 45 then there may not be an "off season" so far as there being fish out there ... now, it just remains to be seen if the air temps and winds will allow fishing in relative comfort  from time to time between now and spring!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> :fishing: :fishing: :fishing:
> 
> 
> twist my arm why don't you


Dear Mother of all that is good and holy. Are you boys smokin' funky tobacky? It's January people . . . okay, count me in. 

I've decided to boycott AI for 1 trip to that area. I think if I fish other areas, then my AI curse might go away. Bulkhead (tog), inlet, 3r's, or IRI? Aghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

One more trip? Sure, why not!  Hey, on top of all that, it's a three-day weekend! w00t!  :fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> One more trip? Sure, why not!  Hey, on top of all that, it's a three-day weekend! w00t!  :fishing:


This weekend may be out for me. I want to go but I may have to work the weekend. Won't know until Thursday or Friday. If I don't work I might be able to swing it. I might give CI a try or 3R's ... not sure yet


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I may come down... depends on the weather. If it is blowing hard from the SW, I doubt I will make the trip no matter how warm it will be.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

French said:


> I may come down... depends on the weather. If it is blowing hard from the SW, I doubt I will make the trip no matter how warm it will be.


Are you saying this because of the water clarity (or lack thereof) from a westerly blow ?


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

absolutely, the water was ovaltine brown on Saturday and nary a tap. I did not think it would make as much of a difference in the fall surf fishing because the fish are looking for cutbait via sent rather than sight, but the beach was barren of hookups (and tons of people fishing). It is tough to go 24 hours without sleep to get skunked


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have also heard that its tougher to fish during a full moon as well. I am not sure if there is any truth to that fact. However in the Philippines my wife says that the market will raise fish prices during the full moon.

(probably a profiting gimmick)


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I have also heard that its tougher to fish during a full moon as well. I am not sure if there is any truth to that fact. However in the Philippines my wife says that the market will raise fish prices during the full moon.
> 
> (probably a profiting gimmick)



Cyg,

You know, i've heard that too . . . and after thinking about it, when you fish for stripers, say from a bridge, you use the shadow lines to run your lures (or what have you). During a full moon, there is more light, thus diminishing the effect of the shadows. Just my .02$ Don't know what that would do in the wide open ocean though?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Cyg,
> 
> You know, i've heard that too . . . and after thinking about it, when you fish for stripers, say from a bridge, you use the shadow lines to run your lures (or what have you). During a full moon, there is more light, thus diminishing the effect of the shadows. Just my .02$ Don't know what that would do in the wide open ocean though?


From what I have read Stripers stay away from the light as much as possible. They prefer to ambush from the shadows (as is evident) Typically the best time to catch them is from just before dusk until a few hours after dawn. The moon may play a part in that at night as it will illuminate the shallows. However I do not know if the lunar affect goes beyond light or not.

A friend of mine will only use a head lamp on the beach at night and only when he needs to. He will not put glow sticks on the tips of the rods ... you never know ... they may be reading the constellations for directions and your 3-4 lights are screwing them up and scaring them.

His famous quote is "The sunlight hurts their eyes" If you have read another board you will probably know whom I am speaking about.

The light thing makes sense to me though. At least next weekend the moon won't be as bright


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

As a general rule of thumb for me anyway: Fish we target can still see at night during the fullmoon so they are not as hungry during the day but fullmoon fishing at night can not be beat.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Before you guys pack up forthe year....Last year the water temps dipped below 40 degrees twice as far as I remember and I fish all last year.Yes it got slow but the fish were there.This year the water temps are almost 10 degrees higher.
Full Moon. We just had a few nice threads on saltfish about this.Alot of folks think the full moon is bad but to me I see no difference .... You still have to find the fish and what they are feeding on.Currents play a big part during the full moon as well as the tide as they differ greatly during the full moon.Fish may also key in on different colors during this time but trust me they are there and will bite.If nothing else the doggies and ling dont care about the Moon..


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> You still have to find the fish and what they are feeding on.Currents play a big part during the full moon as well as the tide as they differ greatly during the full moon.Fish may also key in on different colors during this time but trust me they are there and will bite.If nothing else the doggies and ling dont care about the Moon..


Could you offer us some wisdom on this? Being a surf angler (pretty new at that) all I can do is look for cuts and other structure. Now being ORV challenged adds another element (meaning if the fish ain't biting its real hard to go find them). But what I am curious on is what you mentioned about the currents. Other than knowing the wind and the tides I would have no clue how to read or know the current in the area I am in. 

You mentioned colors so you may be referring to tossing lures off a boat or at IRI or something. I can see the current in those places.

That being said in your opinion whats the connection between full moon and current? I would like ot apply this at the Choptank next year.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

I am fishing from a pier for the most part.All currents are affected by the moon.
I fish a double 1/4 ounce jig and with the full moon sometimes its hard to get to the bottom..depending on the lures it may not hit bottom.
Well I guess it's like this the moon's gravity pulls the water out faster during the full moon period.
I thinkl with the water moving faster that the fish will be holding in differfent areas than normal and are more structure bound because they expend too much energy to sit in the current for long periods.now during normal periods those same fish can handle it and stay in the current longer and thus feed for longer periods.
For some reason I am not sure if I answered your question but if not let me know and I will get some more specific info for you.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

Good info everyone!!!


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Moon, Tides, Current*

It is the same for the surf. At times of high tide when the moon is full you will have a higher than normal tide which in turn causes the currents or pull to be greater than normal. If you add a storm to that its alot worse, Noreasters,Full moon, Close the orv on AI. You also have to facter in the Sun which if you noticed the oceans LAY down in DEC compared to OCT NOV in other words on a nice day in Oct you would still have waves coming in around 3-4 ft high compared to a nice day in Dec when even at high tide the ocean is almost flat. 
I am glad to sea the water temps staying up and from last check the Stripers are still being caught off the surf in Jersey, when you can catch the shorts and still catch a few blues them cows are still around, I think the weather,moon, played a big role on the beach last weekend. When the water cleared up a little going into Sun right before low at dusk there were some nice fish caught. I know of one 35in that went over 20lbs caught at AI on fresh bunker dusk on Sunday.:fishing:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I understand the moons influence on the tides and I see that does have an effect on currents. I do know that stripers like a good current in places like Kent Narrows and the tank but I don't see the connection at the ocean. The water clarity I am sure played a part this past weekend but why would a full moons influence on tide/current be bad for fishing from the beach?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> why would a full moons influence on tide/current be bad for fishing from the beach?


Sorry I guess I didnt understand your question cygnus . Its not bad IMHO but some have to blame it on something when they dont do well.


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

*Full Moon*

I really cant answer that. In my experience with the full moon it has been fishing at night in the spring. Fall fishing in my opinion is based on the tides regardless of weather, moon, with the exception of the blitz which rarely happens and water clarity is a major factor. I did not go over last weekend not because I did not want to but because of work, I am not going this weekend not because of work but the low tides are for the most part after dark and when I did fish them over X-mas holiday after dark nada, not saying its gonna turn out that way for everyone but it turned out that way for me. I am hoping for one last Hurra the following week. :beer:


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

NJ and OCM finally dropped below 50 (47 and 46), but Lewes still slightly above 50. Looks like it finally heading down, so maybe the stragglers will begin heading south, hopefully close to the beaches


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishhead said:


> NJ and OCM finally dropped below 50 (47 and 46), but Lewes still slightly above 50. Looks like it finally heading down, so maybe the stragglers will begin heading south, hopefully close to the beaches


Hopefully in the sloughs along the VA side of AI on Sunday  I hope to be :fishing:


----------

